# when to start crabbing



## panhandler227 (Apr 22, 2013)

New to crabbing and want to know best time for Fort Walton and Destin areas.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

panhandler227 said:


> New to crabbing and want to know best time for Fort Walton and Destin areas.


I have had the best luck in August. Just have to weed through the pregnant females.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

Get your stuff together now and be ready. Unsure what gets them active, whether water temp or what. You'll hear others talking about it but be sure to visit the sites you plan on crabbing. When they're in you'll see other folks catching. If I remember correctly, May was a good start month.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Also keep an eye on the gigging reports. They won't say where they were but they are known to got out at night and come home with crabs!


----------



## panhandler227 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys !!!!


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

I've seen a big increase in the number of crab traps in recent days.... I donno about their success....but can tell that they expect success....


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

They are not in upper BlackWater Bay yet. When the come look out for big Black Drum at night.


----------

